# Horns of dilemma over Calais/Maggiore route



## pippin (Nov 15, 2007)

We are on the horns of a dilemma.

Off next week down to Lake Maggiore.

Two main options: 

1] The péage A26/E15/E17 - E50/E17/A4 route to Metz

2] The free E40/A16 – E42/A25 to Lille and thence into Belgium to Luxembourg and then down to Metz.

Option 1 would cost €31.50 in tolls (for a car, twice as much for the M/H?) but would presumably be stress free cruising.

Option 2 would not have any tolls.

They are both about the same time according to Monsieur Michelin, but in reality would the péage be much faster?

Both routes then would follow on to Strasbourg.

We need to get to lake Maggiore with three days of driving, but we don’t set off early in the mornings, preferring a leisurely start to the day.

I know that there have been a few posts on this but I could do with some more opinions.


----------



## whistlinggypsy (May 1, 2005)

Two weeks holiday option 1 and please yourself for return run.

Longer holiday option 2 and indulge.

Bob


----------



## geraldandannie (Jun 4, 2006)

Hi Pippin

This was our choice recently on the way to Garda.

We chose the toll-free route for once - slightly slower, IMO, but the main difference was the quality of the roads. The toll-free route was quite bad in places, and whole sections of ber-dump, ber-dump, ber-dump, ber-dump over ridges in the road down from Dunkerque.

If money isn't tight, I'd go peage TBH.

Gerald


----------



## hilldweller (Mar 8, 2008)

pippin said:


> I know that there have been a few posts on this but I could do with some more opinions.


We used to enjoy getting there via Chamonix and Mont Blanc but came back that way in May and got stung for forty odd Euros to go through the tunnel - my Italian was not up to saying "No, I don't want to buy the (*(*(*( tunnel I just want to drive though it".

We did both roads in May, the N/D routes are a pain, always dropping down to 50K for farting little towns, that *costs* time and fuel. Maybe driving slowly but continuously on a toll road is not that bad.

Anyway, it will be worth it when you get there


----------



## Zebedee (Oct 3, 2007)

Hi Pippin

It's a while since I did either so can't offer much help. :roll: 

It might be worth factoring in the extra cost of fuel if you buy it on the peage system, or the inconvenience of coming off to look for it if you want to save the Euros.

It could make quite a significant difference to your overall costs, on top of peage charges.

Dunno. Just a thought!


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Dilemna*

Hi

I would avoid the A26 at all cost - literally costs!

Go from Calais to dunkerque, then Lille, on to Belgium, Mons, Charleroi, Arlon, Luxembourg and entering France, join the A31. This brings you out near Metz. This is all toll free and I have used these roads numerous times. In addition to toll free, you also can top up with diesel in Luxembourg - current price at the BP service area on the motorway at Capellen is 1.149 euro per litre.

From the A31, you can take the A4 to Strasbourg and pay tolls, or, instead - and I do this - follow signs for Chateau Salins and the D955. On then to Phalsbourg and the A4 for one junction costing 1.10 euro. Leave the A4 at Saverne and head for Molsheim and Obernai, Selestat and Mulhouse.

I really like the municipal campsite at Obernai - www.obernai.fr and click on places to stay.

Calais to Obernai via the route I describe is about 10 miles longer than the A26/A4. It is cheaper and the D955 is very quiet.

Russell

When you come back, there are various other toll free routes available for you.

Don't forget you will need the Swiss toll though. 40 SFR for a van less than 3500 kg, and a different tariff for vans over 3500 kg.


----------



## Rapide561 (Oct 1, 2005)

*Lille*

Hi

Since writing the post above, a few others were typing the same time.

Gerald is correct about the A25 from Calais to Lille - more humps than a......

However, you can avoid this too by leaving Calais and taking the N43 to St Omer. On the way, you will pass a Champion supermarket with 24/7 fuel. It is cheap and I filled up there with the tag axle Swift - point being it is not difficult to access. From there head for St Omer and follow signs for Hazebrouck and Lille. You join the A25 and miss a lot of the humps and bumps.

You may like to stay over at the camping Chateau Gandspette just off the St Omer road.

Regards.


----------



## pete4x4 (Dec 20, 2006)

If your travelling on a Saturday then peage to Reims and stay at Chalons en Champagen then on Sunday N44/N4 to Nancy then on to Colmar, Basle then overnight in Sursee Switzerland. A lot of that route is dual carrageway and you get to go over a quite spectacular pass between Saint Die and Colmar.
Virtually no traffic, not sure what it would be like during the week but Tom Tom made it only half an hour longer and 30€ cheaper
Sursee to Maggiore should then be a doddle or if Sursee to far then go up to Obernai


----------



## eddied (May 9, 2005)

*Calais - Maggiore*

 Ciao tutti,
can but endorse Russells route. Just popped in to say that the Dunkerque - Lille bumpety bump stretch is at the moment undergoing extensive resurfacing for the first time in 20+ years. It does a good job in showing up rattles that other roads can't reach though.
Also, horror of horrors, arrived in Obernai one afternoon about a month ago, and IT WAS FULL  . Went a bit further along towards Selestat and found a cute little municipal site in ST.PIERRE (The only village for miles around that actually has a French name). It's on the campsite database here.
Enjoy your trip and Lago Maggiore.
saluti,
eddied


----------



## bigfoot (May 16, 2005)

When we've done this route,we've set off at 'crack of sparrows',driven for about 2 hours and then stopped for 'brekky'. This way the rush hour can pass you by. Then proceed to our first stopover usually about 1 ish,nice lunch and a chance to sight see if desired. Same for the following days.
CAVEAT we always share the driving and change over every 2 hours.
If you are the sole driver still stop every 2 hours,but remebr to rest a wee bit longer. Also Siestas are a wonderful invention!!
Drive Safe.


----------



## buttons (Dec 19, 2005)

Followed Rapide561's excellent recommended route a couple of weeks ago. Couldn't fault it. Arrived in Italy on the 2nd day after allowing three days for the trip. We did start from Dunkeque though. 
We were heading for the west coast and strayed a bit close to Milan on a Friday afternoon. I think that I would re-think that part next time. But the toll free option was fast and very pleasant. Our one stop over was south of Mulhouse on a 24hr services.


----------

